# 2007 Picture Contest



## gixergeo (Jan 22, 2005)

That looks like an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Looks like Day is the winnar !!!!!


----------



## strangehand (Oct 6, 2008)

*brother*

brother picture from kubota mini excavator!:clap:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

That Smoke Stack Demolition on the previous page is the SINGLE coolest and among the bravest set ups I have ever seen!!!!


----------



## Rose Estimator (Oct 22, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> That Smoke Stack Demolition on the previous page is the SINGLE coolest and among the bravest set ups I have ever seen!!!!


You arent kidding. I'd love to be up there knocking that thing down.


----------



## bighammer (Nov 1, 2008)

I was working in minnesota this spring and ran across this poor foul....


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

steves said:


> Just posted
> Does that count?
> Might of came from here,I can't remember!


im assuming blasting would be too costly correct?


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Now that last one is nucking futs . I vote for the guy in the cab.

Smoke stack that is>


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

That wouldnt be me.. Thats just nuts...:no:


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

steves said:


> Just posted
> Does that count?
> Might of came from here,I can't remember!





Al Taper said:


> That wouldnt be me.. Thats just nuts...:no:


----------



## HOOT (Feb 22, 2009)

YEAH, thats what i call "GETTN SOME"


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank god this isant me running this.And isant my job. But i thought you real operators might like this.


































​​


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

bighammer said:


> I was working in minnesota this spring and ran across this poor foul....


 I have done this a few times we have 400 acers in central Il. near lake shelbyville. I as well did this to a combine fully loaded. It seems the only diffrance was my tractors are all red not tthat yucy green tractor slugging a tractor is a mess and a ton of work. Did it have to stay all winter is my only question.


----------



## Evan03 (Sep 6, 2009)

that breaker hanging from the crane is amazeing


----------



## guardian (Dec 5, 2010)

wow


----------



## Bastien1337 (Dec 20, 2010)

:blink:


RED HORSE 554 said:


> Thank god this isant me running this.And isant my job. But i thought you real operators might like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

steves said:


> Just posted
> Does that count?
> Might of came from here,I can't remember!


Holy Mackerel! Thank you ... Nooooooo! :no::no:


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

RED HORSE 554 said:


> Thank god this isant me running this.And isant my job. But i thought you real operators might like this


I've seen the video of that, The guy's got some serious cajones and talent to do that.:blink:


----------

